# Cannondale F Umbauthread zum Jugendrad



## MotorCalc (4. September 2020)

Ich möchte im Thread den Umbau eines F700 zum Jugendrad dokumentieren und hoffe auf Freude beim lesen und die Ratschläge aus dem Forum. Vielleicht nimmt dies noch jemand zum Anlass, diesen Klassiker als Jugendrad herzurichten.

Bei unserer Tochter - 142 cm - ist dieses Jahr das Islabikes Beinn 24 etwas klein geworden und ausserdem springt sie mit dem Bike doch gern. Da der logische Nachfolger Creig 26 z.Z. von Islabikes nicht nach Deutschland geliefert wird, kam mir als Ersatzidee ein Cannondale F in 26". Ich hatte dies auch im Forum gepostet und eine gemischte aber auch sehr positive Resonanz erfahren:






						Kinderbikes: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort, Blabla, ...
					

26er Hardtail - Erfahrungen mit Cannondale CAAD  Unsere Älteste ist ihrem Beinn 24 entwachsen und wollte ein Creig 26. Leider kann Islabikes nicht mehr in die EU liefern. Nun habe ich ein Cannondale F900 CAAD3 disconly in Größe S angeboten bekommen. Die Headshok funktioniert prima, jedoch bin...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Nochmals danke an joglo für die detaillierte Analyse. Unserer Tochter hat sich dann in ein blaues F700 von 2001 verguckt und ich möchte den Umbau zum Kinderrad diskutieren.

Die Ausgangsbasis, stammt von einer engagierten Bikerin aus dem Ländle, die das Rad in 2002 neu erworben hatte:





Leider wiegt das Rad im Moment noch 12,3 kg, und auf 10,x sollte es sinken. Wir haben das bike ersteinmal zerlegt. Hier die Gewichte in g:





Rahmen mit Tretlager ist nach meinem Gefühl etwas schwer. Da ich kein Tretlagerwerkzeug habe und das Lager ausserdem seidenweich läuft, möchten wir dies ersteinmal drin lassen. Oder hat jemand Erfahrung, ob das 4-kant Lager sehr schwer ist?

Als nächstes kommen die Geometriedaten, unsere Tochter möchte jedoch erst einmal die Fehler im Lack ausbessern - Kampfspuren sind nicht jedermanns Sache ;-)


----------



## Ivenl (5. September 2020)

Du kriegst für 20€ ein Titan Tretlager beim Chinesen, das jetzige wiegt garantiert 150g++ mehr.
Ansonsten fallen Sattelstütze und Pedale besonders auf, da lässt sich das Gewicht günstig halbieren.
Einen leichteren Laufradsatz in 26' gibt's wahrscheinlich auch schon unter 100€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotorCalc (5. September 2020)

Hallo,

und vielen Dank für den Hinweis zum Tretlager, daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Ich denke auch, dass die Räder das meiste bringen. Wir werden wohl Mavic 819 mit Rocket Ron 2,1" verwenden. Bei den Pedalen habe ich noch nicht die zündende Idee - wahrscheinlich werden wir erst einmal R&M nehmen, die sind sehr flach.

Hier die gemessenen Geometriedaten in mm:




Die Geometrie ist bis auf die Tretlagerhöhe o.k. Da hatte ich beim Kaufen nur 285 mm gemessen, der Q-Faktor mit 170 mm Kurbeln ist hoch, hier muss Verbesserung her. Gegenwärtig fährt die Tochter auf dem Beinn 24 145 mm Q-Faktor. 
Lenker Boden ist natürlich nicht tragbar, dies ist ein echter Nachteil der Headshok. Einen 90er Vorbau habe ich bereits bestellt, mal sehen wo wir landen werden.


----------



## joglo (6. September 2020)

Hi, neben den LRS/Reifen, Vorbau und gerne auch Lenker, Sattel und Stütze (die ja alle auch ordentlich übergewichtig sind) würde ich auch die Kurbel gegen ne 150 oder max 155mm tauschen. Da kannst Du auch den Q-Faktor angehen.
Wie wird denn der Einsatzbereich? Der Reifenwahl nach gehts auch ins Gelände. Gibts auch Berge oder längere Anstiege zu bewältigen? Ich würde nämlich auch beim Umbau der Kurbel gleich den Umwerfer weglassen und 1xX verbauen. Wenn nur recht flach kannst Du das evtl. mit der bisherigen 9fach Kassette hinten erst mal probieren, ansonsten halt modernes Zeugs mit 11-42 o.ä., dann würde ich aber auch modernes Schaltwerk und Trigger nahelegen.
Kettenblatt vorne je nach Antrieb und am besten Narrowide. Für Kurbeln gibts hier nen guten Thread, leider diesen Sommer alle üblichen Empfehlungen (wie Kubikes Kurbeln) vergriffen.


----------



## joglo (6. September 2020)

Nur damit das hier auch dokumentiert ist.
Hier gibts ne Diskussion zu den schwierig verfügbaren kurzen Vorbauten für Cannondale Headshock mit 1.56" Klemmung: 




__





						Suche - Cannondale Vorbau 1,56“ Fatty 80mm
					

Hallo. Ich suche einen Cannondale Vorbau für die Fatty in 1,56“. Wenn jemand 80 oder 90mm mit 5Grad hat. Falls es sowas überhaupt mal gab. Schön wäre natürlich 25,4mm Klemmmaß fürn Lenker.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich selber hatte Glück und so einen mit 65mm bekommen, was wohl das max. kürzeste ist was es gab.

Wenn's nur um eine zu große Lenkerhöhe geht, einfach den Vorbau geflipt (mit negativen Winkel nach unten) montieren. War so ab Werk bei den ganzen frühen Bikes mit Headshok und noch lange bei den kleinen Größen bzw. Bikes im Rennzirkus.


----------



## Chillischote (7. September 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Du kriegst für 20€ ein Titan Tretlager beim Chinesen, das jetzige wiegt garantiert 150g++ mehr.
> Ansonsten fallen Sattelstütze und Pedale besonders auf, da lässt sich das Gewicht günstig halbieren.
> Einen leichteren Laufradsatz in 26' gibt's wahrscheinlich auch schon unter 100€



Diese Quelle hätte ich gern auch... ich hab immer mehr gezahlt.

Ich stimme aber zu, Titan-Innenlager über Aliexpress u.ä. zusätzlich gleich noch Pedale mit Titanachse mitbestellen. Beides liegt dann jeweils bei ca. 150-160 g und ist damit deutlich leichter.
Vorher klären(1fach/3fach?, kettenblatt usw.) wie kurz das Innenlager sein darf, dann wird der Q-Faktor unabhängig von der Kurbel schon deutlich besser.

Ich verstehe nicht was an der BB-Höhe oder Lenkerhöhe problematisch sein soll? 
Headshock Vorbauten müsste ich aber noch da haben, sogar in recht kurz (65 mm?)... sind aber auch nicht leicht.

Lenker/Sattelstütze/Sattel könnten noch 300g für wenig Geld drin sein... Laufradsatz sicher mehr, aber dann im Preisbereich 100-150 gebraucht.

Ich find den Umbau ne gute Idee... viel Spaß und Erfolg damit


----------



## Ivenl (7. September 2020)

Der Preis variiert immer ein bisschen und manche Größen (113) sind auch mal ausverkauft.
Günstig wäre jetzt zu.b.:
€ 20,33 | 103/107/110/113/119mm Fahrrad mittleren achse titanium boden klammern für klapp fahrrad Fixed getriebe MTB rennrad titanium welle








						25.0US $ |103/107/110/113/119mm Bicycle Middle Axle Titanium Bottom Brackets For Folding Bike Fixed Gear Mtb Road Bike Titanium Shaft - Bicycle Bottom Brackets - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## MotorCalc (7. September 2020)

Ja das 3-fach Blatt wird entfallen, bisher fährt die Tochter 11-32, ich hab noch ein 11-34, das kommt jetzt erstmal drauf. Mal sehen, ob das reicht. Hier in Franken gibts meist Schotterwege und Aufstiege bis zu 100 hm am Stück. Tochter ist eher Trick- und Crosscountry Fahrerin.



joglo schrieb:


> Wie wird denn der Einsatzbereich? Der Reifenwahl nach gehts auch ins Gelände. Gibts auch Berge oder längere Anstiege zu bewältigen? Ich würde nämlich auch beim Umbau der Kurbel gleich den Umwerfer weglassen und 1xX verbauen. Wenn nur recht flach kannst Du das evtl. mit der bisherigen 9fach Kassette hinten erst mal probieren, ansonsten halt modernes Zeugs mit 11-42 o.ä., dann würde ich aber auch modernes Schaltwerk und Trigger nahelegen.
> Kettenblatt vorne je nach Antrieb und am besten Narrowide. Für Kurbeln gibts hier nen guten Thread, leider diesen Sommer alle üblichen Empfehlungen (wie Kubikes Kurbeln) vergriffen.



Mir kam es auf einen leichten Reifen an. Ich fahre hier selbst Nobby Nic und Mountain King auf dem eBike. Wegen des Gewichts habe ich Rocket Ron 2,1 bestellt.

Als Vorbau kommt ein 90 mm 5° dran, die Idee von joglo mit dem Umdrehen haben wir gleich umgesetzt:





Damit sinkt der Abstand Lenker Boden von 990 auf 930 mm. Chilischote hat natürlich recht: schwer ist der trotzdem: 174 g mit Schrauben. Das Fahrrad kann dann auch mitwachsen, wenn wir den Vorbau drehen.
Leider fehlt die Abdeckscheibe für das Lenkkopflager, Durchmesser 1,56" hat jemand Erfahrung hiermit:









						2.56US $ 40% OFF|Bicycle Headset Base ring Aluminum Alloy Tapered Fork Open Crown Diameter for 1.5 inch Fork 52mm 54mm Bike Headset Hot|Bicycle Headset|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Für Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## MotorCalc (12. September 2020)

Nun ist der Umbau fahrfertig, es bleiben allerdings noch zwei Probleme. Das schöne Wetter hat uns diese Woche abends schrauben lassen - fahrfertig mit 10,45 kg und den ersten 23 km:




Unserer Tochter gefällt die Wendigkeit und mir die Fahrstabilität. Unser erster Eindruck: die Geometrie ist absolut kindgerecht.
Der große Sprung im Gewicht von -1,9 kg kam durch die Laufräder: 1,2 kg weniger. Leider klappt das Dichten noch nicht so richtig und die Ventileinsätze der Mavic 819 sind noch erste Generation und nicht herausschraubbar. Ich habe bei bc leider nicht die TL bestellt und der Mantel leckt aus der Flanke. Auch wenn ich keine neuen Reifen aussondern möchte wird hier noch eine Lösung nötig sein.
Das weit größere Problem ist der Antriebsstrang. Wie im Kurbelthread beschrieben ist die Verfügabarkeit 4kant diesen Sommer schwierig. Unsere Tochter findet 152 mm richtig, es dürfte nicht mehr sein. Ich habe eine Lasco 3x auf 1x umgebaut weil ich nichts anderes auf die Schnelle bekommen habe:





Leider spring die Kette zur Tretkurbel hin ab. Wenigstens kein chain suck ;-). Ich weiss nicht wo ich suchen soll, benötigt es einen gedämpftes Schaltwerk oder den Weg zu einem 1x Kettenblatt mit anderer Zahnform oder Kettenführung?





Die Kurbel hätte ich gern beibehalten, da sie ein Q-Faktor von 150 mm bietet und mit Blatt 590 g wiegt.


----------



## Ivenl (12. September 2020)

Ich habe noch ne 2*Sora in 155mm, falls das hilft


----------



## giant_r (12. September 2020)

ich weiss nicht ob du was mit dem lochkreisdurchmesser findest, aber ein nw-kettenblatt sollte eigentlich eine verbesserung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (12. September 2020)

Ist ja richig schön geworden und in der Seitenansicht sieht man dass die Geo prima ist 

Bzgl. der Kurbel bzw. dem Problem der runterfallenden Kette.
Ein Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung hilft sicher, aber wenn ich das richtig überblicke ist das bei Shimano erst mit den neueren Schaltwerken ab 10fach mit Dyna-Sys eingeführt worden, d.h. Du brauchst dann auch einen neuen Schalthebel wegen dem anderen Einzugsverhältnis und evtl. ne neue Kassette wegen mehr Gängen.

Die verbaute Kurbel kenne ich nicht, und die Bilder sind zumindest für mich nicht aufschlussreich. Ist das eine Kurbel mit wechselbaren Kettenblatt? Hast Du das innen oder außen, und wie sieht die Kettenlinie aus, besonders in der Konstellation wo die Kette gerne fällt? Vlt. würde sich mit einer anderen Montage des KBs was verbessern lassen...
Ansonsten hilt ein NarrowWide Kettenblatt super. Für BCD104 4Arm gibts das sehr günstig (andere Lochkreisdurchmesser sind aber rar bzw. überhaupt nicht verfügbar).
Manche hier hatten erfolgreich so ein Blatt auch schon selber mit eigenen Bohrungen auf einen ansich unpassenden Spider geschraubt.

Ne einfache Kettenführung von XLC oder Aliexpress etc. könnte auch helfen.

Last but not least, wo stecken noch die 450g Übergewicht? 
So nah dran an der wichtigen runden Nummer, da weckt man doch noch mehr Ehrgeiz...


----------



## olsche (13. September 2020)

200gr. stecken schonmal in der Sattelstütze.
Carbon aus China, das ganze ohne Setback, sieht dann auch noch gefälliger aus.

Zur Kurbel: 4kant Kurbel nach Wunsch aussuchen (mit 104er Lochkreis) und kürzen lassen.
inkl. NW-Kettenblatt fallen da auch nochmal ein paar gramm...

Ansonsten schönes Rad geworden...


----------



## MotorCalc (13. September 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne 2*Sora in 155mm, falls das hilft


Hallo Iveni, wir brauchen zwar nur 1x aber wenn Du ein Bild einstellst, kanns die Tochter entscheiden.


----------



## MotorCalc (13. September 2020)

Hallo Olsche,

Sattelstütze ist gesetzt, und ja, ohne Setback sieht die wirklich besser aus. 

Meine Entscheidung geht zum NW-Kettenblatt, leider wird es dann wohl eine Kania-Kurbel werden müssen. Leider weil es diese nur in 145 mm und 160 mm gibt, die Tochter bevorzugt 152 mm.



olsche schrieb:


> 200gr. stecken schonmal in der Sattelstütze.
> Carbon aus China, das ganze ohne Setback, sieht dann auch noch gefälliger aus.
> 
> Zur Kurbel: 4kant Kurbel nach Wunsch aussuchen (mit 104er Lochkreis) und kürzen lassen.
> ...


----------



## olsche (13. September 2020)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe kostet die Kania ohne Kettenblatt ca. 50,-€?
Für den Preis solltest du auch eine Kurbel inkl. kürzen bekommen.
(Einfach mal im Bekanntenkreis/Händler nachfragen...)


----------



## MotorCalc (13. September 2020)

Zur Kettenlinie: 47 mm, aufgrund des schön geringen Q-Faktors habe ich das Blatt außen aufgeschraubt. Die Nachrichten aus dem Forum weisen klar auf ein NW-Kettenblatt hin. Es wird also wohl eine der beiden Kania Kurbeln werden müssen. Lieber 145 mm oder doch 160 mm bei jetzt 143 cm Körpergröße?

Zum Gewicht @joglo: Ja, 10 kg hätte ich auch gern gesehen. Aber die Tochter bestimmt was ihr gefällt und sie soll ja auch mitschrauben. Unser Ziel ist 10 kg ohne Pedale und mit Sattelstütze sollten wir dies erreichen - wäre ca 1 kg weniger als Islabikes, Woom oder Eightshot. Dann kommt noch der Kleinkram: Inbus Schnellspanner, 140 mm Scheibe hinten ...

Für 10 kg mit Pedale müsste ich die Bremsen tauschen. Das hatte ich vor, weil es nur eine Tektro Auriga ist, die rahmenseitig 740 g wiegt. Diese habe ich aber unterschätzt: Die Bremse ist exzellent dosierbar, standfest und pass zum Gripshift von dem die Tochter nicht lassen mag:





Ich selbst fahre Avid Elxir Carbon und XT, beide sparen sofort etwa 200 g. Nur über den Grip shift sind sie schlecht zu greifen, weil 2-Finger Hebel. Die Auriga lässt sich exzellent einstellen und so hat die Tochter den selben Abstand zum Griff wie bei ihrem 24" Islabike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotorCalc (20. September 2020)

Zum Crankset mit 104 mm für das NW-Kettenblatt gehen mir die Ideen aus. Kaniabikes kann die 145 mm Kurbel nicht mehr liefern. Im Kurbelthread ist noch die Suntour erwähnt, die jedoch wirklich schwer ist. Im Kurbelforum ist eben vieles diesen Sommer nicht lieferbar.
Leider sind alle Kurbeln aus meinem Fundus dort wo das 150 mm Pedal eingeschraubt werden könnte zu materialarm oder der Q-Faktor ist zu groß.
Über Ideen bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## olsche (20. September 2020)

Such mal nach Sram/Truvativ S400 oder S600...


----------



## MotorCalc (22. September 2020)

Bevor es ans kürzen geht, habe ich noch eine Fund aus dem Netz, den ich gern zur Diskussion stelle:

Die Kurbel kommt von BMXSource, leider gibt es keine technischen Daten.









						Jet BMX Square Taper Race Cranks
					

High Quality, affordable BMX race cranks suited to the younger rider who rides a Mini, Junior or Expert sized Race Bike and made to fit any standard Square Taper (JIS) BB. Constructed from a tough 6061 forged aluminium for great stiffness and power transfer with a 4-bolt (104BCD) pattern built...




					eu.sourcebmx.com
				




Da Kania die 145 mm Kurbel ausverkauft hat, wäre dies gegenwärtig meine Wahl - gibts bereits Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## olsche (22. September 2020)

Umgerechnet ca. 41€ plus Porto, warum nicht? Wenn keine Kurbel zum kürzen vorhanden ist oder es grade nicht auf dem Markt gibt...
Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht...


----------



## Ivenl (23. September 2020)

Habe ich das Gewicht nur überlesen? In meiner Erfahrung sind BMX parts enorm schwer.


----------



## kc85 (23. September 2020)

502g laut einem Angebot bei eBay. Ohne genauer zu spezifizieren, für welche Länge diese Angabe gilt.

In jedem Fall nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.

kc85


----------



## olsche (23. September 2020)

Die Kania ist in 145mm mit ca.440gr. angegeben, also bitte mal die Kirche um Dorf lassen...


----------



## joglo (23. September 2020)

ich finde das Angebot eigentlich auch ganz gut, Freiwillige vor hier mal als erster zu bestellen.

Alternativ könntest Du mal diese ansehen, 155mm, BCD104, 4Kant, 538g (mit dem 36er KB das da mit dabei ist)








						CRANKS ALLOY SAMOX 155mm
					

CRANKS ALLOY SAMOX 155mm




					www.bmxv2.com
				




hat hier mal jemand bestellt:





						Kinderrad Kurbeln, was gibt der Markt so her
					

Gerade beim stöbern drauf gestoßen...Idee gut aber Preis nix für mich Auch in HT II ab 150€




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ansonsten, was sagt den Kania oder Kubikes wann Sie wieder liefern können?
Normalerweise konnte man auch mal bei Pyro oder Woom direkt anfragen und es wurden Kurbeln auch mal so einzeln verkauft. Die hätten beide auch was mit 150mm (teilweise aber nur mit integrierten Blatt und halt ohne NW)


----------



## Ivenl (23. September 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> ich finde das Angebot eigentlich auch ganz gut, Freiwillige vor hier mal als erster zu bestellen.
> 
> Alternativ könntest Du mal diese ansehen, 155mm, BCD104, 4Kant, 538g (mit dem 36er KB das da mit dabei ist)
> 
> ...


Ich habe von kubikes eine über Direktanfrage bekommen, kann klappen


----------



## MotorCalc (23. September 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Ansonsten, was sagt den Kania oder Kubikes wann Sie wieder liefern können?



11 Monate - kein Witz. Die Lieferketten sind nicht alle voll funktional.

Ich habe die Jet Race Kurbel bestellt, natürlich poste ich Gewicht und Bilder wenn sie eintrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. September 2020)

frag mal den User lemonlipstick ob er eine Mworx Kurbel über hat.


----------



## MotorCalc (26. September 2020)

Danke für den Tip, die Jet Race Kurbel soll am Dienstag kommen. Wir sind sehr gespannt und falls ich sie zurücksenden muss, frag ich nach der Mworx Kurbel.


----------



## MotorCalc (28. September 2020)

Heute kam die Jet Racing Kurbel von SourceBMX in 150 mm:





Lieferung war sogar einen Tag früher als erwartet da, Gewicht ist durchaus vergleichbar zur Kania. Hersteller ist mal wieder Lasco, Typenbezeichnung FM25R. Die Kettenlinie stimmt, wenn das Blatt innen montiert wird:





Das 32er NW-Blatt wiegt nur 44 g und ist mit 4,99 € ein echtes Sonderangebot von ebay:








						Fahrrad Kettenblatt Single Narrow Wide Einzelnes 104BCD 32T Round Zähne BK  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Fahrrad Kettenblatt Single Narrow Wide Einzelnes 104BCD 32T Round Zähne BK bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ein Wehrmutstropfen bleibt: Der Q-Faktor geht von 155 mm auf 170 mm. Mal sehen, wie es sich bewährt. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt war von Kettenspringen nichts mehr zu sehen. Vielen Dank an Euch, der Hinweis auf NW-Kettenblatt war entscheidend.


----------



## MotorCalc (8. Oktober 2020)

Zum Posten posten bin ich gar nicht mehr gekommen. Mittlerweile hat das bike 155 km hinter sich und fährt beeindruckend. Unsere Tochter fühlt sich auf dem bike sehr sicher und geht schon oft an die Grenze. Dazu gelegentlich ein Geometrievergleich. 
Die Repartur des Lackes möchte ich für alle, die ein solches Rad auch umbauen und aufhübschen möchten dokumentieren:




Das blau nennt sich Verkehrsblau und kommt von Revell mit Nr. 53. Damit lassen sich auch vollständige Lackabplatzer nacharbeiten, wir haben aber nicht gefüllt:




Schleifpaste entfernt auch tiefe Kratzer, der Originallack ist sehr dick und lässt sich gut polieren, hier der Rahmen mit dem Ausfallende:




Unsere Tochter ist mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden und mit etwas Schlamm von artgerechter Nutzung sieht es wie neu aus.


----------



## cjbffm (8. Oktober 2020)

MotorCalc schrieb:


> Rahmen mit Tretlager ist nach meinem Gefühl etwas schwer. Da ich kein Tretlagerwerkzeug habe und das Lager ausserdem seidenweich läuft, möchten wir dies ersteinmal drin lassen. Oder hat jemand Erfahrung, ob das 4-kant Lager sehr schwer ist?


Drinlassen. 
Zum Gewicht: kommt natürlich auf die Bauart an. Es gibt Schalen aus Stahl oder Aluminium, es gibt massive Achsen aus Stahl oder aus Titan, und es gibt durchbohrte Achsen. Konuslager älterer Bauart wiederum haben mehr Material an sich als Patronenlager.


----------



## joglo (9. Oktober 2020)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Drinlassen.
> Zum Gewicht: kommt natürlich auf die Bauart an. Es gibt Schalen aus Stahl oder Aluminium, es gibt massive Achsen aus Stahl oder aus Titan, und es gibt durchbohrte Achsen. Konuslager älterer Bauart wiederum haben mehr Material an sich als Patronenlager.


Eben,
Aber mal abgesehen vom Gewicht, falls ein kürzeres Vierkantlager möglich wäre (immerin hast Du ja aktuell das KB innen), also noch Platz zu den Kettenstreben hin ist, würdest Du damit halt einfach auch QFaktor verbessern.
Ein Werkzeug für Tretlager sollte man sowieso zuhause haben.


----------



## cjbffm (9. Oktober 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Ein Werkzeug für Tretlager sollte man sowieso zuhause haben.


Merke: Ein Werkzeug genügt heutzutage nicht. Es kochen zu viele Köche unterschiedliche Süppchen.


----------



## olsche (9. Oktober 2020)

In der Regel 2: einmal für Innen- und einmal für Aussenverzahnung.


----------



## MotorCalc (11. Oktober 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> In der Regel 2: einmal für Innen- und einmal für Aussenverzahnung.


Werkzeuge sind bestellt. Die brauche ich glücklicherweise noch für mein rush und mein R&M. Ob ich wirklich noch das Innenlager angehe, mal sehen. Dann würde das bike mit Pedalen wohl noch unter 10 kg rauskommen.

Die Sattelstütze ist eingetroffen:




Sieht schick aus und ist die Variante mit 300 mm Lägne. Ich poste sie aber nur weil der Durchmesser nicht passt: 27,45 anstatt 27,2 mm. Sie kommt von diesem shop:









						21.39US $ 20% OFF|Carbon Seatpost 27.2/30.8/31.6 Glossy matte 3k Carbon Fiber MTB/Road Bicycles Carbon Fiber Ultra light Bicycle Seatpost|Bicycle Seat Post|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Ich habe sie mit Gewalt eingepresst - Höhenverstellung für die Tochter und Diebstahl auf die Schnelle hat sich erledigt ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (11. Oktober 2020)

MotorCalc schrieb:


> Ich habe sie mit Gewalt eingepresst ...


Vielleicht kannst Du ein Gewinde in das Sattelrohr schneiden und die Stütze reinschrauben.


----------



## joglo (11. Oktober 2020)

MotorCalc schrieb:


> Werkzeuge sind bestellt. Die brauche ich glücklicherweise noch für mein rush und mein R&M. Ob ich wirklich noch das Innenlager angehe, mal sehen. Dann würde das bike mit Pedalen wohl noch unter 10 kg rauskommen.
> 
> Die Sattelstütze ist eingetroffen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1131104
> ...


Ist natürlich blöd...
Ich würde Dir einfach empfehlen mit Messer (cutter-Messer weit ausfahren und seitlich über die Stütze ziehen) den Klarlack abzuschaben bzw. mit nassen Schleifpapier den Rest gleichmäßig zu mattieren (Mundschutz kann nicht schaden).
Wenn Du das am Schluss feucht abwischt bzw. etwas fettest fällt das garnicht auf, halt Carbon matt statt glänzend.
Ich habe dass schon öfter so gemacht um bei Carbonteilen die öft überlackierten Decals zu entfernen.
Bei etwas Suche finden sich auch Bsp. wo ganze Carbon-Rahmen so abgeschabt wurden.

Eine zu knapp sitzende Sattelstützen nervt doch ansonsten nur.


----------



## MotorCalc (28. Oktober 2020)

Ein Tip zu leichten Schnellspannern

mein Kollege Stefan empfahl diese Schnellspanner von seinem Rennrad:









						Titan Legierung Qr Schnellspanner Spieß Fahrrad Rad Hebel Vorne 100 & Hinten 135  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Titan Legierung Qr Schnellspanner Spieß Fahrrad Rad Hebel Vorne 100 & Hinten 135 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Sie werden mit einem Inbus geschlossen und damit ist auch der Laufradklau auf dem Schulhof nicht mehr ganz so einfach.
Gewicht: 38 g / Paar sparen 76 g für 9,78 €, meine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## MotorCalc (21. November 2020)

Umbau auf 160 / 140 mm Scheibenbremse:  Die Kombination hat unsere Tochter heute das erste mal gefahren und sie fand es prima. Scheibe ist ein Avid G3 Nachbau, quietscht nicht und ist mit jetzt 1981 g das leichteste Hinterad in unserer Familie.
Für ein Gewicht von 50 kg längst hinreichend und vielleicht auch etwas leichter zu dosieren. Damit ist der Umbau fast fertig. Als Nächstes kommt das Tretlager.


----------



## MotorCalc (6. Dezember 2020)

Gestern Abend ist endlich das neue Tretlager mit 102 mm Länge eingetroffen. Ein Sonderangebot von aliexpress:








						26.32US $ 20% OFF|Folding Bike Bottom Bracket Bicycle Ult-light Titanium Alloy Hollow 412 Square Hole 103mm Bottom Shaft - Bicycle Bottom Brackets - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				



Dies war nötig, weil der Q-Faktor mit 165 mm durch die stark gekröpfte Lasco Kurbel doch unangenehm hoch geworden ist. Ein Hinweis jedoch: Der Q-Faktor ging lediglich auf 158 mm zurück, weil der Konus offenbar einen größeren Querschnitt hat als das Original Shimano Tretlager.
Die Qualität der Gewinde ist exzellent, die Tochter konnte das Lager direkt selbst einschrauben. Wie Ivenl schon zu anfangs riet, ist damit ein Gewichtsverlust von 160 g verbunden. Lager und Kurbeln wiegen zusammen 632 g. Ich würde für Kinderfahrräder immer am BSA Lager festhalten. Wenn es irgendwann erschwinglich ist, kindgerechte Kurbeln in Alu zu drucken geht nochmal richtig was. Schade, davon wird wohl erst unsere jüngere Tochter profitieren können.
Mit dem neuen Lager wiegt das Rad jetzt 9,92 kg.


----------



## MotorCalc (31. Dezember 2020)

Der Umbau ist abgeschlossen und unserer Tochter hat mittlerweile 460 km mit dem F700 zurückgelegt. Die Geometrie ist  hinsichtlich Fahrstabilität und Tretlagerhöhe, dazu später mehr, für Kinder im Bereich 150 cm wie wir finden hervorragend. Heute kam als letztes noch die neue Bremsscheibe für vorn und damit hat das Rad nochmals Gewicht verloren:





Die Performance der Federung ist aufgrund des praktisch fehlenden Stick-Slips exzellent. Die Geometrie möchte ich mit zwei sehr verbreiteten bikes vergleichen. Im Vergleich zum bisherigen Creig 26 ist der Rahmen deutlich größer, die Tretlagerabsenkung ist ähnlich. Auffällig ist der deutlich steilere Lenkwinkel des Creig, dies erklärt in Verbindung mit dem Vorlauf die sehr gute Stabilität des F700:




Der Kompromiss Aglität ./. Stabilität des Cannondales ist wie ich finde, immer noch sehr aktuell. Deutlich der kürzerer Radstand und der geringer reach, so dass das Creig schon für etwas kleinere Fahrer passen dürfte. Deshalb die Empfehlung für den Einsatz bei kleineren Kindern: Unbedingt einen Cannondale in S oder besser XS zum Umbau verwenden.
Im Vergleich zu Woom fällt die deutlich höhere Tretlagerposition auf, ansonsten sehe ich keinen so großen Unterschied, der Lenkwinkel ist immer noch etwas steiler:



Unsere Tochter kommt mit dem Trelagerabstand zum Boden gut klar, ich denke dass Woom etwas wenig Abstand zum Boden hat, da wird der Fahrer in anspruchsvollem Gelände häufiger mit dem Treten aussetzen müssen.

Zusammenfassend sind wir mit dem Umbau sehr zufrieden. Angesichts der unklaren Liefersituation bei Woom, hier in Würzburg sind erst seit einigen Wochen die ersten Off Air verfügbar, war es die richtige Entscheidung, das Cannondale umzubauen. Wer es auch machen möchte, z.Z. werden einige interessante bikes angeboten:

Das F700 wiegt jetzt 9,88 kg mit Pedalen. Unter 9 kg ist mit dem Alurahmen sicher nicht mehr sinnvoll machbar.
Als Reifen empfehle ich ganz klar Rocket Ron schlauchlos, es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie gering der Rollwiderstand ist.
Ein Q-Faktor unter 155 mm ist kaum machbar.
Wir haben etwa 350,-- € für Teile zum Umbau benötigt, dabei war der Laufradsatz am teuersten, dem stehen Erlöse von 105,-- € gegenüber.

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Forumsmitglieder für die guten Ratschläge, das sollte der letzte Post gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotorCalc (22. August 2021)

Probleme mit dem Tretlager,

hallo, nach nunmehr gut 1000 km gibt es die ersten Probleme: Das Tretlager knackt im Wiegetritt oder bei steileren Passagen.
Es sieht nicht so aus, als ob der Rahmen einen Schaden hätte, weil kein Lackabplatzer o.ä. sichtbar ist. Was allerdings aufgefallen ist, ist die nicht ganz so robuste Verschraubung der Titanachse: Die Tretlagermutter für die Kurbelbefestigung zeigt ein ausgeprägtes Setzverhalten und musste bereits zweimal nachgezogen werden. 
Deshalb möchte ich nicht unnötig die Tretkurbeln abschrauben, um dann festzustellen, dass das Tretlager mit dem richtigen Moment angezogen ist. Oder ist dies unumgänglich, und wenn ja, sollte ich mit etwas anderem als Fett die Tretlagerschalen montieren?

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge


----------



## olsche (26. August 2021)

Hi, waren die Auflageflächen am Rahmen plan?
Denke Du wirst nicht drum rum kommen die Kurbel zu demontieren. Bei mir hatte etwas Fett auf dem Gewinde gereicht, war aber auch ein anderes China-Lager.


----------



## MotorCalc (25. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Olsche,

mit dem richtigen Schlüssel und Deinem Hinweis zum Fetten des Gewindes konnten wir das Problem abstellen. Die nötigen Drehmomente konnte unsere 12-Jährige allerdings nicht selbst schaffen.

Wer also auch das sehr leichte Lager verwenden möchte: Fett ans Gewinde erspart manchen Ärger.


----------



## olsche (25. Oktober 2021)

Super, das freut mich!


----------



## S9R (8. November 2021)

MotorCalc schrieb:


> Vielleicht nimmt dies noch jemand zum Anlass, diesen Klassiker als Jugendrad herzurichten.


Danke für die Anregung, ich habe mich inspirieren lassen.

Hier ein Bild der Ausgangsbasis, noch mit Magura HS33:




Und hier eines nach dem Umbau, mit Scheibenbremsen, 152mm Kurbel, kurzem Vorbau, ...:




Geblieben ist nur Rahmen, Gabel (mit teilweise neuem Innenleben), Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Shifter. Alles andere wurde ausgetauscht.

Im Ergebnis

9,635kg inklusive Pedale
Q-Factor von 160mm
Lenker <-> Boden 920mm

Hier die noch die detaillierte Teileliste:


----------



## MotorCalc (17. November 2021)

Toll gemacht - und nochmals leichter als unserer Umbau trotz des 3-fach Kettenblatts. Wir sind natürlich auf die Erfahrungen gespannt. Hoffentlich gibts noch viele Ausfahrten, bevor der Winter so richtig kommt. 

Also - wir freuen uns auf Eure Berichte 

ps: hier noch unsere Teileliste:


----------



## MotorCalc (21. August 2022)

Nach nunmehr gut 2000 km tritt das nächste Problem auf: die Bremse quietscht. Es begann vor etwa 6 Wochen und wurde schlimmer, dann haben wir die Bremse entlüftet und dabei kam etwas Öl auf die Scheibe und dann quietschte es noch schlimmer. Also das Standardvorgehen:

Bremsbeläge ausbauen und mit Bremsenreiniger säubern.
Beläge abfeilen mit einer Feile, da es einen Grat gab und mit Schleifpapier 600 planen.
Scheibe und Sattel reinigen mit Bremsenreiniger und mit einem sauberen Lappen abziehen. Die Bremse ist jetzt wirklich sauber .. siehe Bilder.
Bremsscheibe aufrauen mit Schleifpapier 600.
Ergebnis: kaum besser 

Das Geräusch ist grausam, und im Schulhof echt unangenehm. Der Ramen vibriert beim Bremsen unterhalb 10 km/h darüber ist nichts zu hören. Der Campell Plot zeigt bei 6,3 sec den Beginn der Bremsung, die Frequenz fällt mit dem Bremsen leicht ab, 1. Ordung ist bei 800 Hz, dann kommen alle Vielfache. Für mich sieht deutet das auf einen systemischen Fehler hin.
Hier bitte ich um ein paar Tips: Grundsätzlich hat das Setup mit der Billigscheibe sehr gut funktioniert, jetzt aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. August 2022)

Leidiges Thema, vor allem als Papa kannst du einmal vo der Bremse den Krach anhören, und als zweites von der Fahrerin.
Ansätze wären noch:
-Reinigungsalkohol statt Bremsenreiniger(der hinterläßt oft einen Film)
-Spannachsen/ Schnellspanner lose, bzw. mit Kunststoffteil auf der Bremsenseite, wenn der sich erwärmt entsteht leichtes Spiel, und dadurch auch quietschen-> viel drehen die Schnellspanner anders herum.
-evtl hast du auch Spiel in der Nabe bekommen, das hätte auch den selben Effekt

Wenn es an der Kombi mit der Scheibe selber liegen würde, würde das bedeuten das die Scheibe jetzt erst nach 2000km eingebremst wäre, kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das Rad so lang keine Trails bewegt wurde?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. August 2022)

Edit:
quietscht es beim fahren oder nur beim bremsen?
Oder ist es beim Bremsen wieder weg?


----------



## MotorCalc (21. August 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Leidiges Thema, vor allem als Papa kannst du einmal vo der Bremse den Krach anhören, und als zweites von der Fahrerin.
> Ansätze wären noch:
> -Reinigungsalkohol statt Bremsenreiniger(der hinterläßt oft einen Film)
> -Spannachsen/ Schnellspanner lose, bzw. mit Kunststoffteil auf der Bremsenseite, wenn der sich erwärmt entsteht leichtes Spiel, und dadurch auch quietschen-> viel drehen die Schnellspanner anders herum.
> ...


Danke für den Tip - ich werde mal alle Reiniger von Isopropanol bis Aceton durchprobieren. Spannachse ist eine Idee, weil da habe ich ein Leichtbauteil eingesetzt, das vielleicht nicht steif genug ist. Eingebremst ist die Scheibe schon lange, da liegst Du in Deiner Vermutung richtig in 2000 km hat das bike bestimmt 50.000 hm gesehen, ausserdem haben die Beläge fast 1 mm verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (22. August 2022)

Hoffentlich liegt es nicht an den Spannachsen, ich habe gerade gesehen, das ich die gleichen für den crosser meiner Tochter geholt habe.


----------



## MotorCalc (28. August 2022)

S


Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liegt es nicht an den Spannachsen, ich habe gerade gesehen, das ich die gleichen für den crosser meiner Tochter geholt habe.


Hallo - an den Spannachsen liegt es nicht, wir haben einen Tausch vorgenommen. Da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen ...
Auch Aceton hat nicht geholfen, jetzt werde ich mal die Beläge ausbrennen.


----------



## MotorCalc (11. September 2022)

Ausbrennen auf dem Heißluftgebläse hat geholfen, gleichzeitig habe ich die Beläge noch angefast. Ich meine aber, nach gut 100 km schon wieder leichtes Quietschen unterhalb Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu hören. Könnte es noch an der Textur der Scheiben liegen? Anschleifen?


----------

